
Show HN: Bt – 0-hassle BitTorrent for Java 8 - atomashpolskiy
https://github.com/atomashpolskiy/bt
======
niftich
Just the other day, I was looking for a BT-implementing library in Java. This
one uses modern Java 8 idioms and seems great for integration/embedded use. So
far, so good.

Hopefully BEP-5 (DHT) and BEP-19 (url_list seeds) support arrives soon, to
reflect how torrents are often used in the wild, but also to enable
interesting uses of the DHT, like the ones discussed here [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12257065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12257065)

~~~
atomashpolskiy
Thanks! DHT support is number one priority right now, and I was also very
excited when I saw that post yesterday. Still need to check out the BEP-19.

By the way, do you know any decent DHT implementations that can be embedded
into this with minimum trouble?

~~~
niftich
BEP-19 is one of the two ways of doing "webseeds", the other one is BEP-17.

BEP-19 has pretty much won out because you can use it with an unmodified HTTP
server, while BEP-17 was an intricate scheme that required a custom server-
side implementation, so you couldn't just point it at an arbitrary URL.

For DHT, I know about
[https://github.com/the8472/mldht](https://github.com/the8472/mldht), and also
[https://github.com/JoshuaKissoon/Kademlia](https://github.com/JoshuaKissoon/Kademlia)

But I haven't looked into either of them in detail, tbh.

